# Fundraising Ideas For Horse Rescue



## TipTop

For our Morgan Club we have had a sphagetti dinner and dance. We cleared about $1500. Also if you know someone who does quilts have them make one and sell tickets on it. We have had dinners and silent auctions. We have had garage sales. Another good one was a trail ride and you get sponsors. We had a minimum of $25. We had small prizes for the person that bought in the most money. We have done bingos, casinos. Sold half and half tickets at hockey games or other events. Sold sausage. Bottle drives. I will try to think of some other things I have done.


----------



## shmurmer4

Pfft screw spagetti, 

Chikfila, We use them for charity events, we put up a sign to advertise. They normally donate 300 sandwhiches, and then sell them to us for $1 each after that. 

Charge $4 a sandwhich.


----------



## shmurmer4

Also, if you have the ability to put money upfront, find a good musician, and have a concert, it really isnt that expensive. My aunt hosts all types of country music artists, and sell tickets and make absolutely no earnings, just all money made will go towards it.


----------



## randiekay215

Auctions are GREAT!!!! Hit up local businesses and ask for donations. I help with two different ones each year, one for our local high school's booster club and one for another high school's baseball team. Anyway, I'll sort of give you a break-down of what we do...We usually start with a BBQ chicken dinner (also part of the fundraiser), we then allow an additional half an hour for people to look through and bid in the silent auction (some people don't eat dinner, when we start serving the dinner the silent auction opens as well), then we close the bidding and begin the live auction. The silent auction normally consists of smaller, less expensive items that are donated by the community or other businesses. The live auction is the fun part!! This is where the larger items come up for bid...We have things like guided fishing trips, free portrait sessions from a portrait studio, and we even auction off our baseball and softball teams to do yard work or what have you. We've also had things like 2 ton of a local farmer's hay, hand made yard play structures, gift certificates and other things go. My favorites are the "packages" we have set up. We get small donations from different businesses and put them all together into specific packages. For example: the "We Love You Mom" package includes a gift certificate for a spa day, jewelry from a local jeweler, chocolates, and dinner out. We have lots of others too. But anyway, I'm done rambling on and on. Hope this helped a little bit!


----------



## shmurmer4

If you do auctions you have to either serve wine or basic alcohol, pending your audience. Your bidding will double.


----------



## randiekay215

Very true shmurmer4. Very very true. lol


----------



## CJ82Sky

Check out insiderpages.com - worked GREAT for the Arabian Rescue Mission!!!!


----------



## MightTellYou

Raffle at a horse show!


----------

